# Mingo 3/12/11



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Left out of Pensacola Pass a bit late due to the usual boat prep work for the first run of the season. MAN IT WAS GREAT to get on the water. 

A beautiful day, brisk and comfy on 5 to 6 INCH seas.

First stop was a weedline that looked promising but nothing on it that we could raise.

Next hit the Chevron, caught and released some ERS, nothing much else.

Then on to the Oriskany. I love fishing that wreck, always an adventure. 

On the way we saw a Mola? or sunfish, one of those weird things with the huge dorsal fin. My first, very cool. Later in the trip we would see a giant sea turtle, big leatherback with a head like a paint can.

The O had the standard set of dive boats tied up with human seal heads popping up everywhere. For the most part the divers were very polite and helpful. Except for Commander P90X who glowered at us and rippled his abs menacingly every time we got within 200 feet of the Down Under. We think he is way overcompensating for a natural shortcoming.

Anyway, everybody was hooking up with short AJs. "Fish Guy" and captain hooked a couple of good ones that straightened his hooks. Chip "Chick Magnet" caught a couple of snapper, released to be caught another day.

I was committed to Mingo and managed to scratch up a couple of nice ones on the flight deck area. And, of course, more ERS to release.

On to the Tennaco, which had a big boat on it so we passed it up.

Hit a couple spots that Fish Guy had, he finally caught a legal AJ that squeaked the tape to 31" on a Hookinup jig.

Last spot we hit was a Mingo spot on the Edge that a PFF member had shared with me a couple years back, but I never really had a chance to fish.

They were there! Got bit on every drop, not many ERS here either. We caught mingo, lane, a few ruby reds and white snapper mixed in. No AJs showed up due to low relief.

Filled up the box pretty well and headed in with the setting sun. In through Perdido Pass, hit Cobalt bar to try to eat but couldn't get the order in.

Made some new friends at the bar. One guy told me about his hooking up a porpoise -- I've never heard of that before.

It was good to hit the mattress but it was a great trip. I can't wait to hit those other Edge spots!


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

Godd report, man, congrats....we tried Sunday to catch mingos, not 1 bite, caught a ton of 29" AJ's and ARS and the biggest groupers I've seen in a while, but came back empty handed,,,Good job!


----------



## EmeraldCoast (May 1, 2010)

Nice mingos! and that looks like a 4 lane snapper haha, thanks for the edge report it's always a trick tracking down the mingos this time of year


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Glad y'all had a good day on the water. Enjoyed your very well written report. Having made that loop before, your descriptons and observations, especially at the Oriskany are spot on. There's always a zillion ARS and 28-29 inch AJs there!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

That is an excellent grade of mingos. Nice mess of fish. Thanks for the report.


----------

